# Iveco Daily- Side Light/Dipped Beam Not Working??!!



## 116369 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can anyone help. 
I have an Iveco 35S11 W reg van that I have converted into a camper. Currrently the side lights/dipped beam are not working - have tried new relay which I hope I located correctly (in the fuse board area), still no luck. Full beam/stop lights/indicators etc all fine.
Occasionaly the lights do come on for a few seconds normally after ignition first turned on.
Any advice please


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Sounds like a loose connection!
Richard


----------

